

Show HN: Userpoll.io – Diagnose Usability with the System Usability Scale - pkz
http://www.userpoll.io

======
pkz
Here is the background story to why I created userpoll.io:
[https://www.peterkrantz.com/2015/first-step-to-find-what-
use...](https://www.peterkrantz.com/2015/first-step-to-find-what-users-think/)

